# RWD Altima???



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey All I want to know is what do i need to do to convert my altima to RWD....i've seen it on locustom.com and theres no way you can contact them to ask about it...Can someone help with this issue...it seemed to didnt help out much on nissanclub.com without 50 people making comments about whats wrong and right.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It appears as though they used a whole S13 180SX/240SX's underpinnings.
I have never seen that before but with a bunch cutting and welding it doesn't seem too bad. If you are not a really good race chassis fabricator then I wouldn't attempt it because it could be potentially dangerous if something fatigues going down the road.
Interesting site though...

Troy


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

ok thanx....thats all i wanted to know....i got attacked with that issue in nissanclub.com...but anywayz, forget them....I could have my idea and beat people left and right :thumbup:


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

a rear wheel drive alty.... :hal: 
thats what i think. it would be beautifull.


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

*i saw one*

rwd altima


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

billysaltima said:


> rwd altima


I have been told the cars on that site are not actually real and functional. I got knocked on another forum for liking them.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

what wouldnt be functional??? ive seen a V8 in a crx... not in personn but you know... anything is possible.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

billysaltima said:


> rwd altima



Yea its one other person that told me the same that it wasnt functional....I was like bullshit anythings possible. I've also been told that it cost the guy at locustom.com about $7000 in labor. and I was told by someone that I should just get a bluebird...anybody know if www.batfa.com is a guaranteed site?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i would love to have a bluebird. and im not sure about that site.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Kencapel said:


> Hey All I want to know is what do i need to do to convert my altima to RWD....i've seen it on locustom.com and theres no way you can contact them to ask about it...Can someone help with this issue...it seemed to didnt help out much on nissanclub.com without 50 people making comments about whats wrong and right.


well lets just say at nissanclub, you have your educated people with righteous experience and opinions and you have your peope that just have opinions... im going to have to agree with KA24Tech and tell you that if you dont have the experience in fabrication, please dont do this by yourself or without somoene over your shoulder helping you in the right direction. a project car that gets you killed is not a good project car.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> well lets just say at nissanclub, you have your educated people with righteous experience and opinions and you have your peope that just have opinions... im going to have to agree with KA24Tech and tell you that if you dont have the experience in fabrication, please dont do this by yourself or without somoene over your shoulder helping you in the right direction. a project car that gets you killed is not a good project car.



how tru....


----------



## came1j0ckey88 (Sep 4, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> It appears as though they used a whole S13 180SX/240SX's underpinnings.
> I have never seen that before but with a bunch cutting and welding it doesn't seem too bad. If you are not a really good race chassis fabricator then I wouldn't attempt it because it could be potentially dangerous if something fatigues going down the road.
> Interesting site though...
> 
> Troy



cant u also do a j30 swap and use the tranny and drive train from that since its the same darn chassis?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

man anything is possible with the right amount of money and right team.


----------

